# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for November 2017

## spellbee2

*Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?*
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*





> *How to get your wings*
> 
> *When you complete a task:*  Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, bonus or how many tasks of the year. Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.
> 
> Of course you still need to post the pertinent part of the dream here and link to your DJ entry. 
> Format of your post:
> [Basic, Advanced...] -[Name of the Task] - [success or fail] - [pertinent part of a dream] - [link to dj]
> For example:
> Basic - Drive a car - success 
> ...




Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month. 
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Raise a flag in your current location and claim the place for yourself. _(FireFlyMan)_
*Basic Task ii* - Ask someone how you can help them and then comply with their request. _(Daniele)_

*Advanced Task i* - If it's nighttime, make it daytime. If it's daytime, make it nighttime. _(Jdoggad)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Morph and move something or someone with telekinesis. _(Zach)_ 

*BONUS TASK!!* - Become invisible and play pranks on DCs. _(Xvaiuer)_


* NOVEMBER'S BEGINNER TASKS*: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner. Some will change each month!)

1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
4. Say something out loud.
5. Touch your skin. Does it feel normal?
6. Look at the skies. Are there clouds, stars?
7. Use an electronic device. Does it work like expected?

----------


## Lang

I've been feeling a little invisible, lately.  :Sad:

----------


## spellbee2

New month, new tasks. Good luck, everyone!

----------


## Lang

I completed the bonus task, in a power outage. Despite the fact that I slept on a very uncomfortable broken chair.  I am planning on posting it but, I have no time, right now.

----------


## Nefets

Oh boy, if I'M going to have a lucid dream ,or a dream at all, adv ii is mine for the taking. 
I'm a pro at telekinesis

----------


## woblybil

Yay..I love the bonus task! That's the one I usually do for Halloween  ::yddd::

----------


## Nefets

AdvII done


*Spoiler* for _Advanced ii - Morph and move something or someone with telekinesis. - Success_: 



At the majority of my dream I was sitting on a bus , observing , there was me ,my friends and a few guys with weird faces, one of them had dead yellow eyes and wasnt really moving, or doing anything at all.  Then I mentioned to my friends that this is a dream and that I have powers here. They were denying it naturally, to which I said I can levitate objects with the force.
Then we got out of the bus. We were in a random street I dont clearly remember.
They gave me something , a box I think, placed it on the floor , and so I did my thing: Levitated that thing, then one of my friends telepone, spun it in the air then threw it somewhere  :Cheeky:  ; they were suprised  and started hollering .

----------


## Lang

Don't forget to go to http://www.dreamviews.com/profile.php?do=editusergroups and join the permission group.   
 That said, I still have a limited amount of time on here. 
 In 1996, I received an award for "Most Likely To levitate a pen" at a summer theater camp in real life so, that Advance II is easy for me. However, I started with learning like everyone else in my dreams, like rolling a roll of tape on a floor.  Like the other stuff on this list, it's review but, if you wish, I might be able to help you guys, if you want?

----------


## LighrkVader

Hello everybody  :smiley:  I decided yesterday to start doing the tasks so this is my first time!

Got lucid this morning, but realized that my alarm would be going off within a minute or two... 
Slammed a Norwegian flag into the floor and levitated a couch real quick.

Next I tried the bonus task, but I was too amped up by the time constraint to pull it off. Actually I'm surprised I didn't wake myself up...

So I moved on to Basic 2: An old friend wanted a season pass at the Concert Hall. I should have just pulled a magic ticket out of my pocket, but instead I frantically called my boss, to have him fix it while heading outside to do advanced 1. Alarm went off halfway through the call and just before I got outside

So Basic 2, advanced 1 and bonus remain unfinished.

----------


## Lang

> Hello everybody  I decided yesterday to start doing the tasks so this is my first time!
> 
> Got lucid this morning, but realized that my alarm would be going off within a minute or two... 
> Slammed a Norwegian flag into the floor and levitated a couch real quick.
> 
> Next I tried the bonus task, but I was too amped up by the time constraint to pull it off. Actually I'm surprised I didn't wake myself up...
> 
> So I moved on to Basic 2: An old friend wanted a season pass at the Concert Hall. I should have just pulled a magic ticket out of my pocket, but instead I frantically called my boss, to have him fix it while heading outside to do advanced 1. Alarm went off halfway through the call and just before I got outside
> 
> So Basic 2, advanced 1 and bonus remain unfinished.



Don't forget to link your Dream Journal here.

----------


## woblybil

> Don't forget to go to http://www.dreamviews.com/profile.php?do=editusergroups and join the permission group.   
>  That said, I still have a limited amount of time on here. 
>  In 1996, I received an award for "Most Likely To levitate a pen" at a summer theater camp in real life so, that Advance II is easy for me. However, I started with learning like everyone else in my dreams, like rolling a roll of tape on a floor.  Like the other stuff on this list, it's review but, if you wish, I might be able to help you guys, if you want?



Did you manage to turn the needle hanging by a thread from the ceiling?
That's about as deep as got into that stuff   ::yddd::

----------


## LighrkVader

hmmm. My dream and day journal is a word document.. and also not in English. What are the advantages of posting it here instead?

----------


## Lang

> Did you manage to turn the needle hanging by a thread from the ceiling?
> That's about as deep as got into that stuff



What?
No, by magic.  :wink2:  An illusionist never reveals his or her tricks, in real life.

----------


## LighrkVader

> Don't forget to link your Dream Journal here.



(I forgot to post as a reply)

Why do you keep your journal on dream views? What are the advantages?
Right now I write it in the same word document as my day journal, which is pretty handy.

----------


## RelicWraith

@LighrkVader

Posting a relevant dream journal on this site is part of the requirement in verifying a TOTM. Check the top post for further details.

----------


## LighrkVader

> @LighrkVader
> 
> Posting a relevant dream journal on this site is part of the requirement in verifying a TOTM. Check the top post for further details.



Thank you :smiley:

----------


## Lang

> Thank you



Yeah thanks, FireFlyMan, for answering that. Personally, I'm currently involved with an extremely important research project that I'm apart of so my time on here is limited. (Guinea Pig) So, sorry for not getting to you on time, LighrkVader.  :Sad:

----------


## LighrkVader

Thats ok  ::wink::  An extremely important research project... Sounds very exiting. What is it about?

----------


## Lang

Here are the DJ entries with grammar errors and all.  :Sad:  (Bonus and Advanced II)

HERE: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/york...k-month-82870/

----------


## RelicWraith

Got advanced ii and basic i over here. In fact, false memories led me to do advanced ii twice, even if just for thoroughness.


*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task ii - Morph and move something or someone with telekinesis - Take 1_: 




Not long after, I landed on the streets of a beachside plaza, where I took a stroll by the shores. I was debating on which task to do next, when big waves toppled me backwards. The tides grew fiercer with time. Before long, a massive tidal wave was forming, large enough to destroy the area. I, through desperation, magically held the torrent in its place. After that, controlling that water was surprisingly easy. I had it wobble around for a moment, and, on a whim, froze it instantly. I then smoothed the ice wall into a flat surface, save for its crest, which I transformed into a pile of snow.





*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task ii - Morph and move something or someone with telekinesis - Take 2_: 



...Anyway, I fly around, until I stumble upon a small island of short mangroves and underwater brambles. I telekinetically lift a vine, and try forming it into a stone tower. Instead, it assumes the shape of a muddy dirt mound just barely tall enough to reach out the water's surface. Eh, good enough, I thought.





*Spoiler* for _BasicTask i - Raise a flag in your current location and claim the place for yourself_: 





Next TOTM in mind was the flag task. I walked to the highest point in the sand. Had to hand rub momentarily to restabilize things. Anyway, I picked up stick, and had it slowly morph into a white metal pole. I then tried to creating a flag on it. Took having the pole unwittingly change into various street signs, but eventually, I managed to have a plain white banner attached. Next, I announced, "I hereby claim this place in my name", and firmly planted the flag in the sand. Concurrently, Mario' victory theme from Super Smash Bros. triumphantly sounded in the background. I soon noticed the Eye of Horus (or a similar symbol) appeared on the flag's face. Mysterious indeed, but it didn't feel appropriate to explore that at the moment.

----------


## AshkoreDracson

Completed Advanced Task I!


*Spoiler* for _Advanced Task I - If it's nighttime, make it daytime. If it's daytime, make it nighttime - Success!_: 




...

Anyways I wanted to get rid of this rain and I wanted it to be day time instead, so I just said outloud: "No more rain and day time now!" and I snapped my fingers.
The rain immediately stops and in the matter of 10-20 seconds the sun lights up in the sky and it's no longer night anymore.

...




Link to DJ entry

----------


## Lang

I meant to post the part that was the task.


*Spoiler* for _Advance II Completed_: 



Then I started to realize that I was dreaming and all at the same time I instantly decided to do the dream task, advance II. I morph into a harpy-like creature. I was so frustrated in the dream that I used telekinesis and made one of the firetrucks fly thru one of the brick walls. Then turned it into a toy ball. 





*Spoiler* for _BONUS Completed_: 



 I saw that I was a bit distorted, this was when I knew that I was dreaming. I then started to float I remember that this was I decided to do the bonus task of the month, turn invisible and play tricks on people. 
I remember saying to my self, "Honestly, although this is not the extent of my powers, I would be happy to scare people in my dream for Halloween it must be." I recall that I felt myself turn invisible and fade into the background. Then while I was flying, I flew to a loft that appeared out of nowhere. I recall that there were people that I remember from college was there. Then I made some kind of sound and made people jump. I know at one point, I picked up a pumpkin and walked around it while I was invisible and that scared the crap out of people. One person tried to shoot me. 




Here: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/york...k-month-82870/

----------


## spellbee2

For those who have their wings, you can now vote for December's ToTM here: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ing-booth.html

----------


## woblybil

> For those who have their wings, you can now vote for December's ToTM here: http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ing-booth.html



I should have gotten my wings last night but I spent too much time playing with the Roly-Poly kids  ::yddd::

----------


## LighrkVader

Accidentaly did the advanced tasks, since both are something that I tend to do a lot. ::lol:: 

[http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/ligh...-month-82934/]
Advanced 2 [Morph and move something or someone with telekinesis.] Success




> First RC(nose breathing) was a bit unclear. It worked, but I wasn't convinced. Tried again, and it worked a bit, but a bit on and off, not completely. Decided to do a telekinesis test. Pulled a book towards me from the floor.



Advanced1 [If it's nighttime, make it daytime. If it's daytime, make it nighttime.] Success




> I wanted it to be light, maybe to get "farther away" from the void. I grabbed a star and spread my fingers like you would when zooming on a touch screen. It became the sun. I suddenly realized that I had done both advanced tasks without really intending to.



There weren't any DC's around to prank, so no Bonus Task.

Edit: Just realized that I didn't morph on advanced 2! ::damnit:: 

Edit2: But then again, what I did to the star could be considered morphing. So maybe I did both tasks in one smooth hand gesture. I hope you're taking notes Apple engineers.

----------


## Hukif

I kind of did it, wonder if this counts considering I did it to destroy a planet =D





> Back to sleep.
> 
> Sleeping in a bed of hay, become lucid when I stand up and realize my weight is wrong… oh yay! Still in the same dream as before.
> 
> Quickly teleport to the mansion where I was at before with the picture and the people in a party and ask them what are they celebrating?
> 
> They respond by trying to punch me, I stop the girl and make her sit down then make everything colder. I then tell them to stop or I will have to kill them.
> 
> The girl says she will make the night day and kill me… uh? No that will not happen. She starts to gather light particles and then I laugh, she stops right away and asks me why I am laughing.
> ...



And link Freeze to death stupid bitch

----------

